# Beckhoff BK9000 und die Verbindung zur Software



## Patrickclouds (27 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Beckhoff Buskoppler BK9000 mit dem Rechner verbinden. Software sind Twincat und KS2000.
Die IP des Computers wo die Software installiert ist hat die IP: 192.168.178.12
Router und Repeater sind von AVM (Fritzbox7490 und Fritzbox3370)
Das erste Problem geht schon mit der IP des BK9000 los. Alle DIP Schalter stehen oben somit sollte DHCP aktiviert sein. In der Fritzbox wird mir der Buskoppler mit der IP 192.168.178.30 angezeigt.
Allerdings kann ich das Teil nicht immer anpingen. Wenn ich unter Windows 7 64bit bei Ausführen „cmd“ eingebe und dann „ping 192.168.178.30“ erhalte ich manchmal eine Zeitüberschreitung. Wie kann ich dauerhaft eine feste IP an dem Buskoppler einstellen? Beziehen sich die DIP Schalter 1-8 nur auf den letzten Wert des vierer IP-Blocks? Müsste ich dann die DIP Schalter 2,3,4 und 5 auf on Stellen um den Wert 30 zu erhalten? Und den letzten DIP Schalter 10 runter auf off?
Als nächstes habe ich versucht den AMS Router zu konfigurieren. Also rechtsklick auf das Tray-Icon dann die Registerkarte AMS Router aufgerufen. Für die AMS Net ID des lokalen Computers habe ich die des Win 7 Rechners eingetragen also 192.168.178.12.1.1 und bei Remote Computer den Buskoppler also Name BK9000, Adresse: 192.168.178.30 und  die AMS Net ID 192.168.178.30.1.1
Ist das so richtig?







Weiter ging es mit dem Twin Cat System Manager. Unter SYSTEM Konfiguration habe ich als Zielsystem  ---Lokal--- gewählt. Also den Rechner mit der IP 192.168.178.12.1.1 nicht den Buskoppler BK9000.






Allerdings wenn ich dort auf Ethernet Suche gehe kann ich kein Gerät finden! Was mache ich hier falsch?






Im nächsten Schritt habe ich unter E/A-Geräte eine Virtuelle Netzwerkverbindung hinzugefügt und dann  „Boxen scannen“ dort ist dann der Buskoppler BK9000 aufgetaucht samt klemmen.






Gehe ich auf Neuladen der E/A Geräte kommt eine Fehlermeldung.






 Genauso schmiert mit KS2000 ab wenn ich versuche eine ADS Verbindung zu erstellen (Runtime Error 429). Ich habe versucht so gut es geht die Einstellungen mit Bildern zu dokumentieren. Könnt ihr mir bitte Tipps geben wo meine Fehler liegen.
Als Leitfaden hatte ich mich an diese PDF gehalten sowie die Beckhoff Dokumentation und natürlich Google
https://www-alt.gsi.de/informationen/wti/ee/kontrollsysteme/data/Dokumentation-BK.pdf

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Otto (27 Juli 2015)

Kannst du den den BK anpingen? Ist die IP Richtig eingestellt ? Im Auslieferungszustand habe ich meinen BC erst
über den BootP Server einstellen müssen.
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...1031/bk9000/html/Bt_Bx9000AdressBootP.htm&id=

Probier mal, Gruß Otto


----------



## Patrickclouds (27 Juli 2015)

ping geht.

ich kann im System Manager das ding nicht auf run stellen. Es springt immer wieder zurück in den config Modus.

Kann es an der Virtuellen Ethernet Schnittstelle liegen? Eine Echtzeit Ethernet Schnittstelle bekomme ich nicht konfiguriert.


----------



## MasterOhh (27 Juli 2015)

Ich glaube du würfelst hier BusKOPPLER (BK) und BusCONTROLER (BC) durcheinander. Wenn du einen BK an deinem PC angeschlossen hast, musst du als Zielsystem die TwinCAT Runtime auswählen die lokal auf deinem Rechner läuft. Wenn die Runtime nicht lizensiert ist, hast du nur eine 30 Tage Demoversion. Der BK ist dumm und dient nur als Klemmenschnittstelle.

Ein BC ist eine SPS. Ein BC hat eine eigene TwinCAT Laufzeitumgebung, die von dir erstelle Programme ausführen kann. Den kannst du dann auch als Zielsystem im Systemmanager einfügen.

Wenn ich morgen auf er Arbeit etwas Luft habe und es nicht vergesse, kann ich ja vieleicht mal versuchen einen BK9000 über eine virtuelle Ethernetschnittstelle lokal auf einen PC anzubinden.


----------



## Otto (27 Juli 2015)

Das was ich kenne ist, bei den BC´s kannst du den SystemManager auch nicht wirklich nutzen.
Du ließt dir die Hardware ein und exportierst die Variablen. Kann dir leider kein Bild senden da ich
auf diesem PC ein 64Bit System habe.
Habe noch mal in die InfoSys geschaut, hast du mal das Beispiel getestet?
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...1031/bk9000/html/Bt_Bx9000AdressBootP.htm&id=
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, du hast noch kein PLC Programm einem Task zugewiesen.
Hast du eine Intel Netzwerkkarte? Die brauchst du meines wissens wenn du RT-Ethernet machen willst.

Viel Glück 

Otto


----------



## Patrickclouds (28 Juli 2015)

vielen dank schonmal für eure Unterstützung.

Momentan habe ich Null Ahnung von dem Ganzen und komme mit den spärlichen Beschreibungen von Beckhoff nicht wirklich weiter.

Habe versucht eine RT Ethernet Verbindung herzustellen. Dazu extra einen alten Rechner mit PCI Schnittstelle eingerichtet und eine alte Netzwerkkarte mit Intel 82559 Chipsatz eingebaut. Allerdings funktioniert es auch nicht. Ich finde weder einen Twincat RT Ethernet Treiber noch die eigentliche Treiber Datei mit der Bezeichnung "tci8255x.inf"
Im System Manager komme ich mit der vorhandenen Netzwerkkarte auch nicht weiter.

Evtl. ist das auch der Grund dafür dass ich nicht in den Run Modus komme?











Mit KS2000 bekomme ich jetzt zumindest mal die angeschlossenen Klemmen angezeigt.


----------



## Patrickclouds (28 Juli 2015)

Leider ist mein letzter Beitrag verschwunden oder wurde nicht freigeschaltet.

vielen dank für eure Hilfe. Ich habe aktuell noch Null Ahnung von dem was ich hier tue. Die spärliche Dokumentation von Beckhoff hilft da auch nicht wirklich weiter.

Aktuell hängt wohl alles an der fehlenden Echtzeit Ethernet Schnittstelle. Habe versucht auf einem anderen Computer mit Intel Netzwerkkarte und 82559 Chipsatz das zum laufen zu bekommen. Leider bin ich auch da gescheitert.

Laut Beckhoff Website muss es einen tci8255x.inf Treiber (Twincat Ethernet) für die Netzwerkkarte geben. Diesen finde ich weder auf meinem Rechner noch über Google.

Der Twincat System Manager gibt mir folgende Meldungen zur Ntzwerkkarte raus.Hardware kompatibel aber der Treiber nicht.


----------



## Otto (28 Juli 2015)

Habe bei mir die "tci8255x.inf" in c:\windows\inf geunden. Dort sind eine ganze Reihe von Tc... Infen drin.
Hast du schon mal versucht Twincat komplett zu deinstllieren und dann neu zu installieren ? :?:


----------



## Patrickclouds (28 Juli 2015)

Der REchner läuft mit Windows 7. Habe extra in dem INF Ordner geschaut und sogar die Suche durchlaufen lassen. Es gibt die Datei nicht. Twincat habe ich auch schon neu installiert.


----------



## Otto (28 Juli 2015)

W7 32 oder 64 Bit?
Versteckte und Systemdateien sichtbar?

Gruß Otto


----------



## Patrickclouds (28 Juli 2015)

64 bit
hab alle dateien anzeigen lassen

versuche es jetzt mal mit deinem Treiber. Danke


----------



## Otto (28 Juli 2015)

Realtime Ethernet geht nur mit 32Bit Systemen 
Gruß otto


----------



## Patrickclouds (28 Juli 2015)

Das habe ich gerade schmerzhaft erfahren als mal wieder ein Fehler bei der Treiberinstallation kam


----------



## Otto (28 Juli 2015)

Versuch es doch mal mit VirtualBox wenn du genügend resorcen für eine Virtuelle Maschine hast. Hab ich zwar noch nicht versucht, könnte aber klappen. Gruß Otto


----------



## Patrickclouds (29 Juli 2015)

mit 32bit System läuft alles ohne Probleme. 
Die Treiber wurden während der Twincat Installation im Inf-Ordner abgelegt.

Jetzt weiß ich auch was mit der 30 Tagen Version gemeint war, denn das kam bei der 64 bit Version nicht.


----------



## MasterOhh (29 Juli 2015)

Jo für 64bit Windoof gibt es keine TC2 Runtime. Da brauchst du TwinCAT 3.


----------



## Perold (23 Mai 2019)

Hallo Patrickclouds,

dieser Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber im Eingangsthread schreibst du davon, dass dir die Software KS2000 beim umschalten auf ADS Kommunikation die Fehlermeldung Run-time error '429' ausgibt und abstürzt. Ich habe derzeit das selbe Problem. Wie konntest du die KS2000 Software zum laufen bringen? Das Betriebssystem bei mir ist Windows 10 Pro.

Gruß


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 Mai 2019)

Perold schrieb:


> Hallo Patrickclouds,
> 
> dieser Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber im Eingangsthread schreibst du davon, dass dir die Software KS2000 beim umschalten auf ADS Kommunikation die Fehlermeldung Run-time error '429' ausgibt und abstürzt. Ich habe derzeit das selbe Problem. Wie konntest du die KS2000 Software zum laufen bringen? Das Betriebssystem bei mir ist Windows 10 Pro.
> 
> Gruß


Vermutlich wird es generell nicht gehen unter Windows 10, sondern nur unter Windows 7. Ansonsten muss es ein 32Bit System sein, weil es für 64 Bit Systeme, wie hier schon öfters erwähnt wurde, für TC2 keine Runtime gibt (siehe #12 und #16).


----------



## Perold (23 Mai 2019)

Hallo oliver.tonn,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich dachte bei den genannten Beiträgen ging es um TwinCat 2 und 3. Ich werde die KS2000 Software nun mal auf einem 32Bit System installieren und berichten, ob dies die Ursache für mein Problem war.

Gruß


----------



## Hack (23 Mai 2019)

Auf dem Rechner muss TwinCAT installiert sein. Dann geht es auch unter Windows 10 64bit.


----------



## Perold (23 Mai 2019)

Hallo Hack,

dein Hinweis war goldrichtig. Nachdem ich KS2000 auf einem Rechner installiert habe, auf dem auch TwinCAT3 läuft, funktioniert es auch auf einem Windows10 64bit System.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

